
Show HN: Construct YAML from a Directory Tree - sam_pointer
https://github.com/sampointer/dy
======
ibizaman
I feel like this is very useful for generating Yaml files from bash or for
sharing parts of a Yaml file. But not for manual editing. For that my brain
needs to be able to see everything at once. It could work with special support
from an editor.

